# Is there a legal limit on the height of a wall that you can build between houses?



## Doyler37

Is there a legal limit on the height of a wall that you can build between adjacent properties


----------



## busyboy

I think 2mtrs is the limit, but i stand to be corrected.


----------



## pudds

yup I'm sure it's 2m all right including capping,  I think


----------



## sse

I think it's 2 metres on the boundary (whether it's a fence, trellis, wall, whatever). I think the limit at the front is 1.2m.

SSE


----------



## nuac

Apart from above  replies if your are in an estate check your deeds.   Often have provisions prohibiting dividing walls in front of house.


----------



## picorette

As the other posters state, fences / walls can be constructed up to a certain height without Planning Permission being required.  

The exact wording of the legislation is: "The height of any such structure shall not exceed 2 metres or, in the case of a wall or fence within or bounding any garden or other space in front of a house, 1.2 metres. "

Above this height, Planning Permission would be required.


----------



## ajapale

Moved from  Askaboutlaw to  Sites,  planning, self-builds and extensions.

Please post in the correct forum.


----------



## onq

Doyler37 said:


> Is there a legal limit on the height of a wall that you can build between adjacent properties



You have seen all the correct replies above and I note two small but important points.

#1

The 2.0M high section of wall has to drop to 1.2M high where it lies in front of the building.

The front elevation or face of the house defines the front building line and in front of that line you cannot build a wall higher than 1.2M without permission.

You might of course plant a tall hedge or whatever, but not a wall.

#2

The wall will need to be properly sized with supporting piers at regular intervals.

Single brick thickness [4 inches or 102.5mm] can be seen up ot 1.2M, but strictly speaking this exceeds the 1 in 4 rule of thumb for widths to height.

Tall walls need to be in 215mm solid block laid flat. capped and rendered on the side visible from the public road, with piers as appropriate.

You will see them being built in 215mm hollow block, but the lack of mass may expose them to risk of collapse in hight winds.

Oh, and all those unrendered, uncapped block walls you see?

Not compliant.

See Below

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                            as a defence or support - in and of itself -       should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                            Real Life with rights to inspect and issue     reports    on     the         matters    at      hand.

=============================================

_From: http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2001/en/si/0600.html

SCHEDULE 2

Article 6

Part 1

Exempted Development — General

__Development within the curtilage of a house

Column 1

Description of Development

 CLASS 5

    The construction, erection or alteration, within or bounding the  curtilage of a house, of a gate, gateway, railing or wooden fence or a  wall of brick, stone, blocks with decorative finish, other concrete  blocks or mass concrete._ _

Columns 2

Conditions and Limitations

__ 1. The height of any such structure shall not exceed 2 metres or, in the  case of a wall or fence within or bounding any garden or other space in  front of a house, 1.2 metres._
_ 2. Every wall other than a dry or natural stone wall bounding any garden  or other space *shall be capped and the face of any wall* *of concrete or  concrete block* (other than blocks with decorative finish) which will be  visible from any road, path or public area, including public open space,  *shall be rendered or plastered*._
_ 3. No such structure shall be a metal palisade or other security fence._


----------



## ludermor

ONQ
What would considered a decorative finsih in the eyes of the council? Would fair faced pointed blockwork be considered decorative?


----------



## tufty1

Following on from this thread, I note that the 1.2m height applies where the fence is to be in the front of the house, i.e. between front gardens or/and the wall onto the road - thats fine.
However, what if your a corner site? On one road, we are in line with the other houses, however, on the other road, the back of our house faces the side elevation of the house behind us.
The rear of our house has a low boundary wall that extends out to the road. We want to make it say 1.8m high because it is our rear garden where the kids play. However, whilst it might be our rear wall, it is also our neighbors front garden side fence.
We are proposing to leave the existing fence where it is and build a 2nd higher fence within our site.
The way I read it, '_The height of any such structure shall not exceed 2 metres or, in the case of a wall or fence within or bounding any garden or other space in front of a house, 1.2 metres' -_ so applying this to our house and we would be fine to build our fence, however, from our neighbors perspective it would be non-compliant.
The Council are no help as 'corner houses' are not dealt with in the Regulations.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## lowCO2design

tufty,
the exempted regulations relate to what can be done without planning permission. first of all what i would recommend you do is



go to google earth and take a picture of your site and mark the boundary wall in question.
take a few pictures and explain your issue with the wall and your loss of privacy
maybe even draw a second copy with an approx 2m height marked on it
write a cover letter and explain the above encolsed items and address it to your local planning office (maybe ring first and address it to your locally appointed planner.
send it by registered post or if your computer savy do the above by email (but ensure they get it! and are dealing with it)
best of luck, you shouldn't have a problem


----------



## tufty1

lowCO2design,

Thanks for the advise, i will do that.

I suppose my concern that as the regulations do not specifically deal for corner houses, its possibly open to interpreation. In that case, to whom does the benifit of doubt go to? 
The regulations only make reference to the house in question only, i.e. ours, so i think we are complying. Although from our neighbors perspective - there is possibly non-compliance.

Thanks again.


----------



## lowCO2design

i see what your saying- it will depend on whether the neighbour objects but you should not a have a problem


----------

